# Actual Sweetie Cake Product Photos



## Gloriamgo (Apr 7, 2006)

Here they are, I tried my best to get good pictures of swatches of the quad, but they all came out soo blurry, I just gave up.  I did get some semi good ones of the pigments though!  And, they didn't get all of the softsparkle pencils, they only had three, one of which, I was very sad to find out was broken when I got home, after driving in the LA traffic for an hour!!  Soooo sad!  And to top it off the guy didn't give me a receipt, so we'll see how that works out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mods, feel free to resize pics or move post, I didn't know how to make them smaller or where I should put it.




View swatches HERE


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 7, 2006)

those pigments are gorgeous!  I can't wait!  what do you think of petit four...that is one I wanted


----------



## lemurian (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice pictures, thanks!!  Apricot Pink sure does look an awful lot like Goldenaire, but the Mouthwatering Lipglass looks.. well, just that


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 7, 2006)

great...now im gonna HAVE to go out and buy them. hahah jk jk thanks for the pics though! did you get a look at the quad?


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 7, 2006)

omaigod!!!!!!!! I must have all the 3 pigments!!!droooolinggg


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 7, 2006)

sweetie cake come to me.....


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_great...now im gonna HAVE to go out and buy them. hahah jk jk thanks for the pics though! did you get a look at the quad?_

 
oops, i thought i posted the pic...i will in a min, along with some more swatch pics


----------



## MACgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

yea! i saw the products today, im doing a face chart before i get my gratis, but petit four and sweetie cake lipglass stood out to me lip wise!! apricot pink is awsoooome!! but iwas surprised becuase i thought i wasnt gonig to want any of the lippies, now i want all four!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 7, 2006)

oh just kidding, the rest will have to wait until i'm on another computer, i can't get to the edit button (stupid computer with no left to right scrollbar)


----------



## user3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Gloriamgo I fixed that one code to make the pic work also can you check your PM's


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the broken pencil, but thank you so much for the amazing pictures! Now we can have our cake and eat it too (corny, yes I know).

Btw, I love your StrongBad quote in sig!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Sorry to hear about the broken pencil, but thank you so much for the amazing pictures! Now we can have our cake and eat it too (corny, yes I know).

Btw, I love your StrongBad quote in sig!_

 
 OMG!!! I Love you!!!  You're the only one that said anything about the broken pencil (which I'm sooooo soooo soooo sad about still, i don't wanna drive back there!!  it took me an hour!!  ok, done whining) 
And anyone who like strongbad is my friend!!


----------



## TwinkPink (Apr 7, 2006)

I already love this collection. I want it all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pigments look amazing.

I don't wanna wait till june!!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Apr 7, 2006)

Wowww! Thanks so much for posting this-- the quad looks a LOT nicer than I expected! Will have to reconsider that.

Is Apricot Pink quite light? It looks a little brighter/darker in the jar, almost similar in intensity to Melon, but then in the swatches it seems like it is more like Jest or Naked Lunch?


----------



## tricky (Apr 7, 2006)

that you for re-confirming that i want it all 
tomorrow is payday. LA Pro here i come!


----------



## sasse142 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanx you so much for posting this!  I didn't buy anything from Dejarose so that leaves extra $$$ for Sweetie Cake.  The quad is a must have ;-)

And sorry about the broken pencil :-( I recently bought a lipglass and the wand was loose, it somehow detached itself from the cap.  I was heart broken :-( you're so excited to play with your goodies it hurts to see its damaged after you get home.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 7, 2006)

I WANT THE SPARKLE PENCILS : the 3!!!!! Hope sweety cake will arrive in France...


----------



## lucylu (Apr 7, 2006)

what are the prices of the petite gloss?


----------



## veilchen (Apr 7, 2006)

*fainting straight away*

Thanks so much for the swatches, they're all so pretty!


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting!! The Petit Four lipglass on lips is it peachy or something else?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2006)

i can see the swatches but I can't see the other pics (if there are any, maybe I'm just dim lol!) . so sweetie cake is out already?! where the hell have I been?!


----------



## Joke (Apr 7, 2006)

The quad looks good!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the swatches!

I would really like to know if the pigments have the same texture as Golden Olive/Tan/Deckchair/Goldenaire... or it's 'chunky' like White Gold or Golden Lemon? 

I would love to see Nightsky on your skin, too... or at least describe it to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 7, 2006)

The quad doesn't look anywhere near as pretty as it did in the promo pic to me so i'm kind of glad as i really wanted it (and can't have it as i'm in UK) but Apricot Pink pigment looks nice and how i wanted Goldenaire pigment to be. And i won't even comment on the Softsparkle Pencils as they're as gorgeous as i imagined and i want them badly.


----------



## xSazx (Apr 7, 2006)

agh i want almost all of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& ew, that sucks about the pencil


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 7, 2006)

Gosh.. *passing out* Thanks for the pics! 

The quad is mine!!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 7, 2006)

wow! I had doubts but I definitely have to have the quad & Peacocked!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2006)

I NEED THAT QUAD SOOOOOO MUCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't believe we're not getting it in this country


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 7, 2006)

i can't wait i really want the quad and the pigments, i think i want almost the whole collection.


----------



## lianna (Apr 7, 2006)

How much did the eyepencils cost you? $13.50 or $14?

Hopefully you can get the pencil exchanged because US customer service is one of the best around


----------



## xiahe (Apr 7, 2006)

thank you so much for posting these!  the pigments are GORGEOUS...and i really love the quad!  but it looks so soft compared to the actual MAC pictures lol


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 7, 2006)

I want so much from this collection!


----------



## persian_kitty (Apr 7, 2006)

whats the texture of the soft sparkle pencils? does it smudge easily like e eye kohls?


----------



## mrstucker (Apr 7, 2006)

*It's like Christmas!*

Thank GAWD this collection didn't come out just after Christmas, or I'd never be able to afford it!  I haven't seen a collection this pretty in a long time...I have two complete sets of it on hold already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    My daughter is planning a big grad party, and she's been 'nominated' to do makeup for all the girls, so I'm thinking this is the perfect gift for her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully Sweetie Cake will get to the other countries!    Will post pics of the girls 'all made up' when I can!


----------



## blepharisma (Apr 7, 2006)

So... is this stuff out now? (sorry if that's a dumb question, I've been looking for the release dates & couldn't find them)

Cheers.


----------



## lemurian (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_So... is this stuff out now? (sorry if that's a dumb question, I've been looking for the release dates & couldn't find them)

Cheers._

 
Everywhere this Thursday (April 13) but currently in Pro Stores


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for the pictures. This collection looks amazing. One of the best collections in a long time. I can't wait until April 13th.


----------



## Luna Selene (Apr 7, 2006)

These look really lovely, though I'm still not sure what I'm going to get. Not sure if I actually *need* the pigments and quad. But the eye pencils...SO tempting. I'd really like to see what looks people put together with the quad.

If anyone can get near a pro store and manage to pick up the Petit Four and Sweetie Cake lipglasses, could you take some photos wearing them? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahhhh I can't wait!!!

I'm especially excited for those glitter pencils.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 7, 2006)

this post inspired me to go to the LA Pro store today and pick up my goodies. now i'm happy! =) thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh wow, I love those pigments and pencils.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks for the pics


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 7, 2006)

I want this collection so bad but I live in the UK, not fair.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Apr 7, 2006)

This is one of those collections where everything is just gorgeous and a must have. I'm gonna go broke, but atleast I'll have all the Sweetie Cake stuff! The quad is by far much prettier than I thought. Thanks for posting and I'm real sorry about your eye pencil.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad everyone appreciated and liked the pics, I love it when others do it, so I thought I should too, since I already have them.

The pencils are the same texture as the khols, IMHO, and they can be smoked out if that was what you wanted.  As far as staying power, I can't say for sure, since I just got everything yesterday and haven't been able to try it out, but I would assume that it would be similar to the eye khols.

I would have swatched Nightsky, but that was the one that was broken (Boo!! But they will exchange it for me, I just have to make my way back over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I don't want to use it since I'm returning it.  But it's basically a black pencil with silver sparkles.

And I'll try to take pics of the lipglasses on my lips later, once I get home for those of you who are wondering what they look like on.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 7, 2006)

i thought i was getting the quad but nm its fugly....the colors look dull nothing special....i already know felt blue and moons reflection will top that blue...oh and the pigments they all look the same.I must try them out first....but ohhh the pencils are mine!!!!


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 7, 2006)

aaaaaaaahhhhh, my tax return will be NOTHING after this line comes out.  NOTHING!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ohh crap I think I am in trouble,.. Think I better take more than I planned!


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 8, 2006)

aww! i'm sorry about night sky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & that you have to drive around in LA again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the pics.  I'm can't wait for my counter to put it out or it to go online


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_I'm glad everyone appreciated and liked the pics, I love it when others do it, so I thought I should too, since I already have them.

The pencils are the same texture as the khols, IMHO, and they can be smoked out if that was what you wanted.  As far as staying power, I can't say for sure, since I just got everything yesterday and haven't been able to try it out, but I would assume that it would be similar to the eye khols.

I would have swatched Nightsky, but that was the one that was broken (Boo!! But they will exchange it for me, I just have to make my way back over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I don't want to use it since I'm returning it.  But it's basically a black pencil with silver sparkles.

And I'll try to take pics of the lipglasses on my lips later, once I get home for those of you who are wondering what they look like on._

 
Gloria you're amazing!!! I cannot wait for the lip swatches of the lipglosses!! I want the Petit Four!!


----------



## Pimptress (Apr 8, 2006)

Let's get ready to look sooooooo good!

jk

Actually, let's talk about the quad. What are the colors that are in it? It DID look prettier in the promo pics. One of the colors just look so blah to me, the gray one, it looks like smog. The teal swatch looks like dirty river water. I'm disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it's softsparkle pencils for me only, until I see the quad in person and see if I decide otherwise.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Apr 8, 2006)

I think everything looked better in the original pictures, after seeing it in swatches I'm just not impressed with any of the sweetie cakes products.  I was mostly wanting the quad but now it looks so dull I don't think I want it anymore.  I will have to check everything out in person, but unless something just looks really striking in person I don't think I'll be spending any money on this collection.


----------



## SMMY (Apr 8, 2006)

I am skipping the quad, but I definitely love the pigments and the pencils. So pretty


----------



## Joelle (Apr 8, 2006)

i want this quad and the mouthwater lippglass


----------



## gigiproductions (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_OMG!!! I Love you!!!  You're the only one that said anything about the broken pencil (which I'm sooooo soooo soooo sad about still, i don't wanna drive back there!!  it took me an hour!!  ok, done whining) 
And anyone who like strongbad is my friend!!_

 
YAY STRONGBAD!

HE IS THE MOST AWESOMEST THING EVER!

SBLOUCHNKED!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_YAY STRONGBAD!

HE IS THE MOST AWESOMEST THING EVER!

SBLOUCHNKED!_

 
 Dude, you are slowly becoming one of my most favoritest people on the internet!

Like someone said before:  SOOooooooO Good!


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Could you by any chance do a swatch of the softsparkle pencils in your hand? I'm interested to see the texture/finish.


----------



## Kristen (Apr 9, 2006)

Question about the softsparkle pencils. What's the "formula"? Night sky for example, is it just a black eye kohl with only silver sparkles? Or is it a black eye kohl with black and silver sparkles? I hope that makes sense.

Also.. how well do the sparkles adhere?


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 9, 2006)

Pigments- what quality are the new pigments- the newer finer less shiny formula like Kelly Green, Dark Soul, Fairylite, etc, 

or the chunkier more shiny formula like Steel Blue, Rose, Pink Pearl, Frozen White, etc?

thanks for posting these- I have to depend on all of you to tell me what MAC things look like- we have NO MAC around here.


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 9, 2006)

What I'm also wondering. . .

Mouthwatering looks very close to Fine China. . .I'd like to see how the two compare next to each other and if they're different enough to warrant owning both.


----------



## mjlover (Apr 9, 2006)

stunning! stunning! stunning! i'm going to get the glitter pencils (the same ones you have ... i might get 2 of the peacocky as i love that colour) and the pigments (just the white lily and the apricot pink) .... maybe i should get 3 of the peacocky .... does anyone know if other brands have a similar shade? just in case i cant ge them anymore ...


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Could you by any chance do a swatch of the softsparkle pencils in your hand? I'm interested to see the texture/finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have swatches here:

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...mageuser=13905


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Question about the softsparkle pencils. What's the "formula"? Night sky for example, is it just a black eye kohl with only silver sparkles? Or is it a black eye kohl with black and silver sparkles? I hope that makes sense.

Also.. how well do the sparkles adhere?_

 
Since mine was broken, I wasn't able to swatch it, but it looks to be just black with silver glitter.  And as far as the sparkles adhering, those little suckers are so hard to get off!  I've had silver glitter appearing randomly around my eyes for two days!  And with every swipe of the pencil, you only get more and more glitter, to the point that the color is hard to see unless you look at the right angle.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Pigments- what quality are the new pigments- the newer finer less shiny formula like Kelly Green, Dark Soul, Fairylite, etc, 

or the chunkier more shiny formula like Steel Blue, Rose, Pink Pearl, Frozen White, etc?

thanks for posting these- I have to depend on all of you to tell me what MAC things look like- we have NO MAC around here._

 
They're chunky.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_What I'm also wondering. . .

Mouthwatering looks very close to Fine China. . .I'd like to see how the two compare next to each other and if they're different enough to warrant owning both._

 
I don't have fine china, but I love Mouth Watering!  It's soo pretty on, I love it!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 9, 2006)

i absolutley LOVED the texture of the pencils! they are soft glitter, not chunky (thank goodness!) and very blendable.  Like the black one IMO is what you'd want Black Tied to look like as a liner! very lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm getting several of the pencils for sure...and perhaps a couple of the pigments...we shall see


----------



## Patricia (Apr 11, 2006)

please do take pics of mouthwatering on your lips!!!!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone with the quad know how the colors compare to current permenant colors? I'm trying to decide if I have shadows that are similar.

Thanks!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_i absolutley LOVED the texture of the pencils! they are soft glitter, not chunky (thank goodness!) and very blendable.  Like the black one IMO is what you'd want Black Tied to look like as a liner! very lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm getting several of the pencils for sure...and perhaps a couple of the pigments...we shall see_

 

I wasn't going to order Nightsky til I read your post. Thank you for the info. I am really looking forward to the pencils now.


----------



## obbreb (Apr 13, 2006)

Get all the softsparkle pencils girls!!! They're beautiful!!! I got all of 'em except Ultra Chill but I might go back to my local MAC to get it as well. Must have!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

everything is so pretty, i'm so bummed none of this is available in mexico until september, and i'm like not even sure we will get the whole collection..... :'(


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 14, 2006)

i didn't think i'd like apricot pink, but i do! at least i love the way it looks on the swatches i've seen!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 14, 2006)

ALEXAAA!!! thanks so much for the nail polish swatches, now i've gone mad for the pink one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks so much!


----------

